# aus lowriders



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

sup peoples, my names daniel. im from melbourne victoria. im in a lowrider club and im tryin to make connections in tha states. tha clubs called locolowridersbc. id luv to talk to ppl from states bout lowriders n shit so if anyones interested???


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

hey man im in melbourne too.. me n 3 other friends are gonna join up wit locolowriders bc... we are just waitin for the next cruise mybikes not finished yet


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

these are some bikes in tha club. i took this pic at the end of autosalon. we really wanna talk to ppl from tha states.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> hey man im in melbourne too.. me n 3 other friends are gonna join up wit locolowriders bc... we are just waitin for the next cruise mybikes not finished yet
> 
> bs!?which part of melb???


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> > hey man im in melbourne too.. me n 3 other friends are gonna join up wit locolowriders bc... we are just waitin for the next cruise mybikes not finished yet
> >
> > which part of melb????


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

lmfao off at the bike with jus the ol boom box on the back, gold.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

sorry bout tha quoting n shit. i keep fuking up!! ggrrrrr


----------



## aussie lowrider (Dec 4, 2004)

hey theres rollux in the back ground! does he own/work at loco?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aussie lowrider_@May 5 2005, 04:22 PM
> *hey theres rollux in the back ground! does he own/work at loco?
> [snapback]3097652[/snapback]​*


yer thats micks truck. hes pauls bro. paul owns loco. have you seen pauls explorer lately???? with tha 24inch wires??


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

im in like sandrinham brighton area im like 30mins away from city... i heard bout locolowrider bc from the eastside bc swap meets n shit ive been to loco once its kinda hard to get there..


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

hehe wazza i found it easy and i live in a different country haha...

OXijen hey man im from nz, the club looks real good. which bike is yours?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 5 2005, 05:38 PM
> *hehe wazza i found it easy and i live in a different country haha...
> 
> OXijen hey man im from nz, the club looks real good. which bike is yours?
> [snapback]3097788[/snapback]​*


soz man my bikes in pieces. ive got piks of wat it wasbut theire too big. this is it now


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@May 5 2005, 05:25 PM
> *im in like sandrinham brighton area im like 30mins away from city... i heard bout locolowrider bc from the eastside bc swap meets n shit ive been to loco once its kinda hard to get there..
> [snapback]3097772[/snapback]​*


weve prob met b4 man. do u roll wit tha bay side rollers???? if u ever saw my bike i was on a gold lowrider with purple pinstripes..

and low1 thats a pik of my bike. i found one small enuf to put out


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

hey man im from melbourne to we should all hook up n cruise or sumthin


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@May 5 2005, 06:22 PM
> *hey man im from melbourne to we should all hook up n cruise or sumthin
> [snapback]3097842[/snapback]​*


where in melb? u got a lowrider?? join tha club man. have u been to locolowriders?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

man i remember u!! yea im wit bayside rollaz im the guy wit the 16"blue bike with the lil wheel at the front ive got a new bike now tho should be ready in a month or so


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@May 5 2005, 06:38 PM
> *man i remember u!! yea im wit bayside rollaz im the guy wit the 16"blue bike with the lil wheel at the front ive got a new bike now tho should be ready in a month or so
> [snapback]3097857[/snapback]​*


lol yer i remember u too man, lol. did u buy a loco bike?or another frame??


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

your bike looks mad wid the pinstripes, could u post more pics of em... im from Australia to, but in Sydney


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 5 2005, 07:00 PM
> *your bike looks mad wid the pinstripes, could u post more pics of em... im from Australia to, but in Sydney
> [snapback]3097881[/snapback]​*


i cant man tha forum wont let me. tha pics are to big. hoooz frame??? fuken mad as!


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

its mine


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 5 2005, 07:08 PM
> *its mine
> [snapback]3097896[/snapback]​*


awsome man. if ur ever in vic come down to locolowriders


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea definatly, all i am waiting for is a show to fly down there, and i will bring it in.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 5 2005, 07:11 PM
> *yea definatly, all i am waiting for is a show to fly down there, and i will bring it in.
> [snapback]3097904[/snapback]​*


are you with any clubs?? where do you get your parts from??


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

nah im sorta wid a club, Sidewalk Kreations, but yea its hard to have members from no were near you... im gettin all my parts custom made up coz i dont like store bought parts


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

even when in a club you dont realy get anythin do you... what do u get from Loco when you join...


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 5 2005, 07:20 PM
> *even when in a club you dont realy get anythin do you... what do u get from Loco when you join...
> [snapback]3097918[/snapback]​*


we get a discount card, a t-shirt, a cap and a little custom plarque that attaches to tha sissybar.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

what kind of discount do ya get, and does Loco sponser full custom bikes


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey OXijen i like your bike man i love the patterns!! Go to paint then to Image then to sketch/skew then downsize the pics, you can put them on layitlow then, i really wanna see closer pics on the patterns.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

theres a pic


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

looks mean


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 5 2005, 07:35 PM
> *looks mean
> [snapback]3097934[/snapback]​*


thnx man. its completely different now tho


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

oxijen where did u get ur bars chromed? im makin some custom parts.. and when they are done they are gonna need chromin.. where did u go and how much?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@May 5 2005, 09:02 PM
> *oxijen where did u get ur bars chromed? im makin some custom parts.. and when they are done they are gonna need chromin.. where did u go and how much?
> [snapback]3098017[/snapback]​*


umm it was a place in hidelberg but i cant remember exactaly. it was like $40 or sumthing


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

looks great


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 5 2005, 09:19 PM
> *looks great
> [snapback]3098050[/snapback]​*


thnx man. i took 3 n a half hours to mask up. never agen :around: unless its for something special


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

man so far ive been talkin to lowriders from aus..........we got any u.s lowriders out there???????


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

so is there anyone out there????? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what you want to talk about oxijen?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 6 2005, 11:54 PM
> *what you want to talk about oxijen?
> [snapback]3103477[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: lol. its jus nice to meet ppl in other countries that have tha same passion as you. u noe wat i mean? and coz tha scene isnt as big as over there in the u.s its nice to get info n ideas to bounce off each other.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah that's cool


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

man your bike looks fucking wicked


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

maybe you guys should get an Aussie film company to make BMX Bandits 2: The LoLo Gang, and get Nicole Kidman to star in the sequel as well as one of the kids' mom or something

:biggrin:

damn i hate showing my age... BMX Bandits is a 1983 movie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was in kinder at that time


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 7 2005, 02:24 AM
> *man your bike looks fucking wicked
> [snapback]3104158[/snapback]​*


thnx man


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C44U_@May 7 2005, 05:48 AM
> *maybe you guys should get an Aussie film company to make BMX Bandits 2: The LoLo Gang, and get Nicole Kidman to star in the sequel as well as one of the kids' mom or something
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


man i wasnt even born :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

yo oxijen sorry i took so long to reply im from the taylors lakes keilor area wat about u and this is my lowrider the same bike as urs


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@May 7 2005, 07:00 PM
> *yo oxijen sorry i took so long to reply im from the taylors lakes keilor area wat about u and this is my lowrider the same bike as urs
> [snapback]3108032[/snapback]​*


eyy man nice bike. looks sick as. im from reservoir (near thomastown)


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

yo fuzzy, did u buy that bike with that paintwork? or did u get it resprayed? if so, what colour is it called?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EraSpeKtiV™_@May 7 2005, 09:38 PM
> *yo fuzzy, did u buy that bike with that paintwork? or did u get it resprayed? if so, what colour is it called?
> [snapback]3108084[/snapback]​*


nah it came like that. i had the same color untill i resprayed it. its an orange with yellow pearl on top


----------



## Stevan183 (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@May 7 2005, 08:46 PM~3108067
> *eyy man nice bike. looks sick as. im from reservoir (near thomastown)
> *


I noe its been 5 years since ur post but im from reservoir too. were about r u in


----------



## MightyMouth (Feb 3, 2012)

bump?!

Anyone in sydney???I want to start a lowrider 
bike club in sydney, but need to see if we have the numbers.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Wow this is and old thread :wave: hi ya'll


----------



## MightyMouth (Feb 3, 2012)

que onda, Gaby, is anyone in Australia, i know all the latinos in Melbourne have a few stores what about the LK in Sydney, we aint got jack. Does anyone else in sydney appreciate this craftmanship?


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

MightyMouth said:


> bump?!
> 
> Anyone in sydney???I want to start a lowrider
> bike club in sydney, but need to see if we have the numbers.


sup man we mite be lookn at expanding a bike chapter under the STREETSTYLE name if that interests u? Hmu with some pix


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

we got viejitos down there,maybe u can start a bike chapter, just a suggestion


----------



## Low Wizard (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Fellas? Im Matt from SA, south of adelaide. Im looking for peeps in adelaide to go cruzing with?? I just got into lowrider bikes a few months back now and their is none apart from mine that i see around.WTF?? Peeps need to start buildin i say!


----------

